# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Consulta negocio agricola

## elizabethnivea

Buenas agroforum, Como estan? Soy nueva en este foro y estoy interesada en poder hacer empresa en este rubro en el que el Perù es un privilegiado  .En realidad tengo muchas ganas pero la verdad sè que se necesita mucho más que eso para poder aventurarte en el negocio agrícola. Estoy evaluando sembrar paprika en hectáreas de Huaral o huaura.  Tengo que ser sincera lo que se del negocio y cultivo es lo que he podido ver en internet  y eso me causa miedo a invertir y arriesgar mi capital en el negocio. Espero poder transmitir  en forma clara mis inquietudes pero la verdad estoy muy ilusionada en poder invertir en este campo, pero deseo hacerlo en la forma correcta, con las estrategias y herramientas necesarias para poder tener éxito implementando el negocio. Por ello  me anime a escribirle porque no se cómo empezar  e ir construyendo los cimientos paso a paso  para poder tener un resultado idóneo.  Me refiero a la asesoría en cuanto a la inversión (costo,rentabilidad), la asesoría técnica y comercial) y que es lo que debo saber yo como propietaria del negocio ( si debería llevar cursos de algo)ya  que tengo que ser cauta y saber algo del negocio. No se si me podría guiar  ,aconsejar, por su propia experiencia o indicarme a que entidad gubernamental o privada podría ir para solicitar apoyo en esta evaluación preliminar  ,o que busque mejor otra cosa. Muchas graciasss a todos 
eLIZABETHTemas similares: Artículo: Conveagro pide que proyecto para limitar propiedad de tierras se someta a consulta previa Artículo: Publican proyecto de Reglamento de Organizaciones de Usuarios de Agua para consulta pública consulta hectarea en huaura o huaral Artículo: Agricultores ya cuentan con sistema de consulta del impacto agroclimático en el país Expediente de ingreso de palta Hass peruana a EEUU pasó a período de post-consulta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas agroforum, Como estan? Soy nueva en este foro y estoy interesada en poder hacer empresa en este rubro en el que el Perù es un privilegiado .En realidad tengo muchas ganas pero la verdad sè que se necesita mucho más que eso para poder aventurarte en el negocio agrícola. Estoy evaluando sembrar paprika en hectáreas de Huaral o huaura. Tengo que ser sincera lo que se del negocio y cultivo es lo que he podido ver en internet y eso me causa miedo a invertir y arriesgar mi capital en el negocio. Espero poder transmitir en forma clara mis inquietudes pero la verdad estoy muy ilusionada en poder invertir en este campo, pero deseo hacerlo en la forma correcta, con las estrategias y herramientas necesarias para poder tener éxito implementando el negocio. Por ello me anime a escribirle porque no se cómo empezar e ir construyendo los cimientos paso a paso para poder tener un resultado idóneo. Me refiero a la asesoría en cuanto a la inversión (costo,rentabilidad), la asesoría técnica y comercial) y que es lo que debo saber yo como propietaria del negocio ( si debería llevar cursos de algo)ya que tengo que ser cauta y saber algo del negocio. No se si me podría guiar ,aconsejar, por su propia experiencia o indicarme a que entidad gubernamental o privada podría ir para solicitar apoyo en esta evaluación preliminar ,o que busque mejor otra cosa. Muchas graciasss a todos 
> eLIZABETH

 Estimada Elizabeth: 
Primero que nada bienvenida a AgroFórum... :Smile:  
Estuve leyendo tus mensajes recientemente posteados, y veo que estás interesada en incursionar en el tema agrario, más específicamente en páprika. 
Algo que tal vez pueda ayudar es que nos cuentes por qué has elegido páprika, y qué otros cultivos tenías en mente; para que los expertos te puedan orientar para que elijas la mejor opción.  
Por otra parte, debo decirte que la agricultura es una actividad riesgosa y bastante técnica en la mayoría de los casos, por lo que sería útil para ti recabar la mayor cantidad de información posible para que tomes decisiones acertadas desde un principio. 
En ese sentido, creo que has llegado a un lugar óptimo para quienes están incursuonando en el sector, ya que es un exclente medio para intercambiar información de primera mano con los mismo agricultores. 
Con respecto a la utilización del foro para que obtengas mejores resultados, te recomendaría que todo lo que tenga que ver con el proyecto de páprika lo manejes a través de un solo tema, y no en varios como has empezado a hacer. Y una vez hayas definido el cultivo que deseas trabajar, te recomendaría crear otro tema nuevo con un título que podría ser "Proyecto de páprika desde 0", "Iniciación proyecto de páprika (AYUDA)" o "Seguimiento Cultivo de Páprika" -o lo que se te ocurra- pero la idea es dejar claro que estás empezando un cultivo y que vas a compartir tu proceso a través de dicho tema; donde deberás colocar toda la información relevante sobre clima, suelo, agua, manejo del cultivo y demás factores que influyen en el desarrollo del cultivo para que otros te puedan dar sus consejos u opiniones para que consigas mejores resultados. 
No sé si entiendes a lo que me refiero, pero es lo que le recomiendo a todos los que van a incursionar por primera vez en agricultura y llegan a este foro en busca de información; así que para resumirte, la idea es que crees un tema donde nos muestres abiertamente lo que estás haciendo -con información detallada- para que puedas obtener asistencia técnica virtual y gratuita... ¡Algo muy útil para quienes empiezan! 
A mí me gustaría poder darte mis opiniones al respecto, pero yo no soy el más indicado para hacerlo pues soy publicista de profesión y aún me falta mucho por aprender para poder darte una respuesta con criiterio. Yo te puedo ayudar tal vez con algunos temas de comercialización. 
Saludos

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Hola Elizabeth: 
Bienvenida tambien a Agroforum; que bueno que estes interesada en incursionar en la agricultura. La zona de Huaral y Huara son aptas para muchos cultivos. Mira nosotros somos unos profesionales que conocemos del rubro, entre ellos el paprika y pimientos. El manejo tecnico es importante asi como que tu te capacites para que conozcas bien del negocio. 
Si estas interesada nosotros podemos desarrollarte: 
La elaboracion de ingenieria preliminar del proyecto, que incluye la evaluacion economica financiera, proyeccion de ingresos, costos de produccion y gastos, los flujos de caja, seguimiento del presupuestos asi como un análisis de sensiblidad de lo que desees instalar. Para ello nos pondriamos en contacto para obtener datos como:
tipo de suelos, calidad de agua (pozo o canal), la topografia del terreno (si tienes planos con curvas de nivel), si cuentas con fluido electrico, caminos de acceso, numero de hás, etc. 
Te dejo mis datos, 
saludos cordiales,  
Jack Jimenez Pereda
Movil: 947003220
RPC: 949711273
Trujillo -  Peru jimperjonter05@gmail.com

----------


## FRUTOS DE DIOS

Elizabeth:
Interesante lo que estas pensando. La primera pregunta ¿por que paprika? segunda que conocimiento tienes del tema? Lo mas importante es definir cuales son las mejores alternativas de inversion que tienes. Importante tener claro cuanto es el monto que estas dispuesta a invertir.

----------


## madre tierra sac

Hola Elizabeth como he visto en las respuestas anteriores...por q Paprika??? MADRE TIERRA SAC tiene un staff de profesionales en varias areas sobre todo en Agricultura Organica, por favor visita nuestra pagina web y te podemos ayudar .  www.madretierrasac.com

----------


## 19970680

Estimada elibeth:
Te aconsejo elegir en primer lufar antes de apostar paprika otro tipo de cultivo de menos riesgo y que sean de corto ciclo de 90 dias como por ejempo zanahoria que es un cultivo bien rentable, puede ir a mi blog:
http:\\ingmanuelvillarrealtaipe.blogspot.com
E ir a mi perfil y vas aver las fichas tecnicas de los cultivo que he desarrollado de manera comercial.
Cualquier consulta tienes mi numero

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimada Elizabeth: 
Como veo que no hay respuestas tuyas en este tema, asumo dos posibles opciones: o hace tiempo que no entras al foro y no revisas tu correo; o es que estás respondiendo directamente desde tu correo a las personas que te responden.  
Si se trata de la primera opción, probablemente ni leerás este mensaje; pero si se trata de la segunda, quiero decirte que la idea es responder a través de este tema -y no a través de tu correo personal- para que la información que intercambien quede publicada para el resto de los usuarios que visitan el foro. 
Para aquellos que aún no lo saben, los correos que les lleguen de AgroFórum.pe por estar participando de algún tema, es sólo para informarles que otros usuarios han respondido y que hay nueva información en el tema. Es verdad que sería genial que pudieran responder desde sus correos y que automáticamente se publique en el foro; pero aún no llegamos a ese nivel tecnológico, por lo que les pido se tomen la molestia de responder ingresando al tema en cuestión, a través del enlace que aparece en el correo que les llega a las personas que han participado del mismo tema. 
Saludos a todos, y esperemos que Elizabeth esté sana y salva... :Confused:

----------


## elizabethnivea

Hola a todos,
Muchas a todos por sus respuestas y mil disculpas  por no poder responder antes, recien lo hago hoy.  Entiendo la temàtica del blog y cualquier consulta u aporte lo harè por aqui , igual  gracias por indicarmelo Bcilloniz y tranquilo estoy sana y salva jajaja solo estuve de viaje.
  Sobre porque cultivar paprika , es solo porque me comentaron que era rentable y la inversion pòr hectarea no era mucha . es verdad eso?  O es un producto riesgoso o técnicamente difícil .No tengo conocimiento de este cultivo tampoco. como puedo saber que cultivo es más rentable y mejor opcion cultivarlo hoy o que cultivo tienen más perspectiva. Hay una forma de poder capacitarme ? porque creo que ahora es mas importante poder aprender antes  que invertir ya.  Gracias por la paciencia a una novata en estos temas
Elizabeth

----------

